# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  إسقاط الحق الشخصي في المشاجرة الطلابية بجامعة الحسين

## الوسادة

*



*
*اسقط عشرة طلاب من جامعة الحسين بن طلال الحق الشخصي أمام مدعي عام محكمة بداية معان اليوم الخميس على خلفية المشاجرة الطلابية التي حدثت في وقت سابق بين مجموعتين من طلبة الجامعة.*
*
*
*وبين مصدر قضائي في المحكمة أن القضية تسقط بإسقاط الحق الشخصي من قبل طرفي المشاجرة في ظل عدم وجود تقارير طبية.*
*
*
*وكانت مديرية شرطة معان أحالت أمس الأول القضية والمتسببين فيها للمحكمة بجرم الإيذاء البسيط المقصود وإقلاق الراحة العامة بعد انتهاء التحقيقات اللازمة مع طرفي المشاجرة التي حدثت خارج الحرم الجامعي واستخدمت فيها العصي والحجارة ما أدى إلى تدخل قوات الأمن والدرك لفضها.*
*

*
*من جانبه قال رئيس الجامعة الدكتور طه خميس العبادي أن لجان التحقيق التي شكلتها الجامعة بدأت التحقيق مع كافة الطلبة المشاركين في المشاجرة للوقوف على أسبابها، مؤكدا أن الجامعة ستتخذ اشد العقوبات بحق كل من يثبت تورطه بالمشاجرة وفق الأنظمة والتعليمات المعمول بها لدى الجامعة. (بترا)*

----------


## shams spring

الحمد لله رب العالمين
العفو هو افضل الحلول ......... والله يجيب العواقب سليمة 
يسمووو عل خبر

----------


## rand yanal

مممممممممممممم,, الله يهدي الشباب

----------

